# Is it worth it?



## mt1121 (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm 24. I've been in the Army National Guard here in Mass. for 3 years now. I've bben looking into maybe going to a police academy or something of the sort. I have a lengthy juvenile record that started since i was 10 til i was 17. For the past 7 years I have only had one bump in with the law on a unsecured load while working and it was only a traffic violation. My real question is is it worth pursuing a career in law enforcement or not? I'm willing to put myself through the academy paying out of my pocket to hopefully show a department I'm willing to take the initiative. I just have a feeling with a juvenile record I'd probably be running around in circles. The only good thing about my juvenile record is theres no felonies and no assault or domestic charges. Most of them were on the driving without a license and without authority side. So I'm hoping between time in the military and putting myself through the academy and any necessary test myself will make me stand out a little more than the next guy. Any help?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

With the competition you'd be facing, no...


However we do appreciate your service to this state/nation.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Is it worth it to you that is the only question you need to ask. Apply take your chances and see what happens. Will it be a waste of your time, I dont know. But you have to decide that not us.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

MT,

If there is something that you want to do in life, never not try because you don't think you'll get it. Nothing is lost by trying. I will be honest however, you face an uphill battle.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

"Some" Campus Police jobs may be worth looking into. I am aware of at least one campus job (in Boston) where there isn't much of a background check. Maybe you could prove yourself at one of those jobs and then apply for a state or local job......


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

mt1121 said:


> ...I'm willing to put myself through the academy paying out of my pocket...


if you can find a way to self sponsor your way through a mass academy, do me a favor and let me know.

in fact, you could sell that information and make enough money to never have to work again.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

mt1121 said:


> I've bben looking into maybe going to a police academy or *something of the sort*.


 So your not really sure? Try sherrifs dept or private security.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Look, if your juvenile record is just some Unlicensed Operations and use without authority then I would just start taking tests and appying to local departments. One thing that you have to remember is that your juvenile record is a reflection of who you were in the past and what you will have to impress on the Police Departments that you apply to is that you are not that person now. I went to the academy and have worked with guys who have juvenile records and it did not stop them from getting hired. If you truly want to get on a police department you will find one that will hire you. Good Luck


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Brion is right,just dont lie about anything or try to "minimize" it on your applications .Be brutally honest about anything you talk to a background investigator about. I know more then a few guys with old dui,possession charges,and driving offenses that are on the job and are good cops. yOu will have to bust balls to even get an interview. Being multilingual would help (Rosseta Stone) I think as are being EMT certified. Best of luck and THANK YOU for not whinning about it being unfair


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

It does come down to the following fact though..... for every person in your shoes (juvenile record) there is 10 others applying for the same job that stayed out of trouble as a kid. You do face a uphill battle trying to become a Police Officer. It is recommended that departments be very strict with their hiring standards to avoid issues down the road. If you were the CEO of a company, would you hire someone with a record or someone without one???


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Deuce said:


> With the competition you'd be facing, *no*...


Andy's right and articulated what I was saying in more words. Listen kid sometimes honesty is a bitter pill to swallow. If you've read the threads on this board long enough you'd know how tough it is to get on. I think the other guys are trying to be nice and give you hope but honestly, when you were fucking off and being a nitwit there were tons of others not getting in the glue.

Unless you have a hellova anchor, relatives on the job, sit down when you piss or are a minority, you're a no go. Ya I said those things, too fucking bad, read the above statement about honesty...

MA sucks. However others have mentioned trying down south and that's a smart idea. Hell right now I'm thinking the same thing.... I hate winter.....

And again, we do appreciate your service.


----------

